# [tomcat] init-parameter in Context.xml



## finupsen (7. Jul 2005)

Hallo,

Ich wollte mal wissen, wie man init/env-parameter definieren kann, ohne dabei die WEB-INF/web.xml zubenutzen.
Ich würde gern parameter für alle webapps definieren, nur weiss ich leider nicht, wie ich das machen soll.
Die Doku auf jakarta ist etwas verwirrend (für mich). 

Für links zu einer howto oder noch besser, ein paar beispiele wäre ich sehr dankbar.

MfG
Andy


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Jul 2005)

nimm die $CATALINA/conf/web.xml


----------



## finupsen (7. Jul 2005)

ja ok, die habe ich auch schon durchforstet.

Da gibt es ein:


```
<servlet>
        <servlet-name>default</servlet-name>
        <servlet-class>org.apache.catalina.servlets.DefaultServlet</servlet-class>
        ......
```
wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, betrifft das alle servlets, die nicht explizit durch 
die WEB-INF/web.xml definiert worden sind ... stimmts ?

Wie kann ich denn jetzt darauf zugreifen ?
ein: Enumeration en = getServletContext().getInitParameterNames()
liefert leider nichts von dem , was ich dort als init-param eingetragen habe.

Und/oder wie kann ich von einer BeanKlasse aus darauf zugreifen ?


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Jul 2005)

weisst du nicht wie man die init parameter in einer web.xml setzt?

<context-param>

Element anschauen

solche die du in der "globalen web.xml" setzt gelten dann eben für alle??

was willst du mit dem <servlet>??


----------



## finupsen (7. Jul 2005)

jo, danke für deine hilfe ....


----------

